# Exercises



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 30 Dec 2000 04:29:27 *
Does anyone know if it is common for the infantry battalions to do training 
with Americans? I saw a sight where 1st battalion RCR was doing FIBUA with 
the Marines the exercise was called Unified Spirit or something like that. I 
was just wondering if it is common practice to do such things. Also, does 
2RCR have a FIBUA training area?
Thanks,
Peter
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: RE: Reserve PT
>Date: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 23:12:35
>
>A lot of great advice here. But I think the main thing that instructors 
>want
>to see is drive. A soldier has to have motivation. If you give 100 percent
>of what YOU have during PT, things will go fine. People are judged by an
>individual standard when it comes to PT. As long as they see you pushing
>yourself, you‘ll be fine.
>I think that somehow, someone will find time to do PT on QL2.
>Peter
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>>From: Derrick Forsythe 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
>>Subject: RE: Reserve PT
>>Date: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 12:25:41 -0700
>>
>>PT can be incorporated into any program by conducting the training prior 
>>to
>>the start of formal lectures - it‘s a great wake-up, but it‘s gone, and 
>>I‘m
>>guessing it will be verbotten for QL2 candidates - period
>>
>> > -----Original Message-----
>> > From:Mason Fraser [SMTP:maseroni@hotmail.com]
>> > Sent:Friday, December 29, 2000 11:14 AM
>> > To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
>> > Subject:Re: Reserve PT
>> >
>> > Okay let‘s look at the big picture here for a second.  PT will always 
>>be
>>a
>> >
>> > part of the Army.  However, in spite of its importance, it is only a
>>very
>> > small part of your day as a soldier.  It‘s not worth letting 40 mintues
>>to
>> > 1
>> > hour of your day that is spent doing PT on a course bring down the 
>>whole
>> > day.  It‘s important not to get pessimistic about PT, it‘s easy to see
>>the
>> >
>> > glass as "half-empty" and see being in the Army as having to get up and
>> > run
>> > every morning.  You seriously have to see the glass as "half-full" and
>> > realize that that hour doing PT, is all you have to get through to do
>>some
>> >
>> > pretty cool stuff for the rest of the day.
>> >
>> > Let‘s face it, I sucked at PT... I could keep up, but it was because I
>> > kept
>> > my mind on what I wanted to do that made it go by fast.
>> >
>> > Mason
>> >
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>>http://www.hotmail.com.
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> > message body.
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 30 Dec 2000 08:04:23 -0700*
I don‘t know what CFBG has now. They had a FIBUA training area when I first
got in 1983. Then for a few years, they used it is a bivouac area. Then it
was in disrepair, and condemned. I don‘t know what has happened since 96.
MacF
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
"The older I grow, the more I listen to people who don‘t say much."
--Germain G. Glidden
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, December 30, 2000 4:29 AM
Subject: Exercises
> Does anyone know if it is common for the infantry battalions to do
training
> with Americans? I saw a sight where 1st battalion RCR was doing FIBUA with
> the Marines the exercise was called Unified Spirit or something like that.
I
> was just wondering if it is common practice to do such things. Also, does
> 2RCR have a FIBUA training area?
> Thanks,
> Peter
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> >From: "Peter deVries" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: RE: Reserve PT
> >Date: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 23:12:35
> >
> >A lot of great advice here. But I think the main thing that instructors
> >want
> >to see is drive. A soldier has to have motivation. If you give 100
percent
> >of what YOU have during PT, things will go fine. People are judged by an
> >individual standard when it comes to PT. As long as they see you pushing
> >yourself, you‘ll be fine.
> >I think that somehow, someone will find time to do PT on QL2.
> >Peter
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >>From: Derrick Forsythe 
> >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>To: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
> >>Subject: RE: Reserve PT
> >>Date: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 12:25:41 -0700
> >>
> >>PT can be incorporated into any program by conducting the training prior
> >>to
> >>the start of formal lectures - it‘s a great wake-up, but it‘s gone, and
> >>I‘m
> >>guessing it will be verbotten for QL2 candidates - period
> >>
> >> > -----Original Message-----
> >> > From: Mason Fraser [SMTP:maseroni@hotmail.com]
> >> > Sent: Friday, December 29, 2000 11:14 AM
> >> > To: army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> >> > Subject: Re: Reserve PT
> >> >
> >> > Okay let‘s look at the big picture here for a second.  PT will always
> >>be
> >>a
> >> >
> >> > part of the Army.  However, in spite of its importance, it is only a
> >>very
> >> > small part of your day as a soldier.  It‘s not worth letting 40
mintues
> >>to
> >> > 1
> >> > hour of your day that is spent doing PT on a course bring down the
> >>whole
> >> > day.  It‘s important not to get pessimistic about PT, it‘s easy to
see
> >>the
> >> >
> >> > glass as "half-empty" and see being in the Army as having to get up
and
> >> > run
> >> > every morning.  You seriously have to see the glass as "half-full"
and
> >> > realize that that hour doing PT, is all you have to get through to do
> >>some
> >> >
> >> > pretty cool stuff for the rest of the day.
> >> >
> >> > Let‘s face it, I sucked at PT... I could keep up, but it was because
I
> >> > kept
> >> > my mind on what I wanted to do that made it go by fast.
> >> >
> >> > Mason
> >> >
>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
> >> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >> >
> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >> > message body.
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *30 Dec 2000 21:41:40 -0000*
39 brigade goes to fort lewis in washington state to train against us army units
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>To: 
>Sent: Saturday, December 30, 2000 4:29 AM
>Subject: Exercises
>
>
>> Does anyone know if it is common for the infantry battalions to do
>training
>> with Americans? I saw a sight where 1st battalion RCR was doing FIBUA with
>> the Marines the exercise was called Unified Spirit or something like that.
>I
>> was just wondering if it is common practice to do such things. Also, does
>> 2RCR have a FIBUA training area?
>> Thanks,
>> Peter
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>> >From: "Peter deVries" 
>> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>> >Subject: RE: Reserve PT
>> >Date: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 23:12:35
>> >
>> >A lot of great advice here. But I think the main thing that instructors
>> >want
>> >to see is drive. A soldier has to have motivation. If you give 100
>percent
>> >of what YOU have during PT, things will go fine. People are judged by an
>> >individual standard when it comes to PT. As long as they see you pushing
>> >yourself, you‘ll be fine.
>> >I think that somehow, someone will find time to do PT on QL2.
>> >Peter
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >>From: Derrick Forsythe 
>> >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>> >>To: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
>> >>Subject: RE: Reserve PT
>> >>Date: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 12:25:41 -0700
>> >>
>> >>PT can be incorporated into any program by conducting the training prior
>> >>to
>> >>the start of formal lectures - it‘s a great wake-up, but it‘s gone, and
>> >>I‘m
>> >>guessing it will be verbotten for QL2 candidates - period
>> >>
>> >> > -----Original Message-----
>> >> > From: Mason Fraser [SMTP:maseroni@hotmail.com]
>> >> > Sent: Friday, December 29, 2000 11:14 AM
>> >> > To: army-list@cdnarmy.ca
>> >> > Subject: Re: Reserve PT
>> >> >
>> >> > Okay let‘s look at the big picture here for a second.  PT will always
>> >>be
>> >>a
>> >> >
>> >> > part of the Army.  However, in spite of its importance, it is only a
>> >>very
>> >> > small part of your day as a soldier.  It‘s not worth letting 40
>mintues
>> >>to
>> >> > 1
>> >> > hour of your day that is spent doing PT on a course bring down the
>> >>whole
>> >> > day.  It‘s important not to get pessimistic about PT, it‘s easy to
>see
>> >>the
>> >> >
>> >> > glass as "half-empty" and see being in the Army as having to get up
>and
>> >> > run
>> >> > every morning.  You seriously have to see the glass as "half-full"
>and
>> >> > realize that that hour doing PT, is all you have to get through to do
>> >>some
>> >> >
>> >> > pretty cool stuff for the rest of the day.
>> >> >
>> >> > Let‘s face it, I sucked at PT... I could keep up, but it was because
>I
>> >> > kept
>> >> > my mind on what I wanted to do that made it go by fast.
>> >> >
>> >> > Mason
>> >> >
>>
>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>> >> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>> >>http://www.hotmail.com.
>> >> >
>> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> >> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> >> > message body.
>> >>--------------------------------------------------------
>> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> >>message body.
>> >
>> >_________________________________________________________________________
>> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> >message body.
>>
>> _________________________________________________________________________
>> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 30 Dec 2000 18:06:47 -0500*
33 Brigade does a fair bit training at Fort Custer/Camp Greyling in Michigan, and as I understand 31 Brigade makes frequent trips to Ft. Drum in New York.
gtFrom: "Pte Sean" 
gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gtSubject: Re: Exercises 
gtDate: 30 Dec 2000 21:41:40 -0000 
gt 
gt39 brigade goes to fort lewis in washington state to train against us army units 
gt 
gt 
gt gt----- Original Message ----- 
gt gtFrom: "Peter deVries" 
gt gtTo: 
gt gtSent: Saturday, December 30, 2000 4:29 AM 
gt gtSubject: Exercises 
gt gt 
gt gt 
gt gtgt Does anyone know if it is common for the infantry battalions to do 
gt gttraining 
gt gtgt with Americans? I saw a sight where 1st battalion RCR was doing FIBUA with 
gt gtgt the Marines the exercise was called Unified Spirit or something like that. 
gt gtI 
gt gtgt was just wondering if it is common practice to do such things. Also, does 
gt gtgt 2RCR have a FIBUA training area? 
gt gtgt Thanks, 
gt gtgt Peter 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt gtFrom: "Peter deVries" 
gt gtgt gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gt gtgt gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gt gtgt gtSubject: RE: Reserve PT 
gt gtgt gtDate: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 23:12:35 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gtA lot of great advice here. But I think the main thing that instructors 
gt gtgt gtwant 
gt gtgt gtto see is drive. A soldier has to have motivation. If you give 100 
gt gtpercent 
gt gtgt gtof what YOU have during PT, things will go fine. People are judged by an 
gt gtgt gtindividual standard when it comes to PT. As long as they see you pushing 
gt gtgt gtyourself, you‘ll be fine. 
gt gtgt gtI think that somehow, someone will find time to do PT on QL2. 
gt gtgt gtPeter 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gtgtFrom: Derrick Forsythe 
gt gtgt gtgtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gt gtgt gtgtTo: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
gt gtgt gtgtSubject: RE: Reserve PT 
gt gtgt gtgtDate: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 12:25:41 -0700 
gt gtgt gtgt 
gt gtgt gtgtPT can be incorporated into any program by conducting the training prior 
gt gtgt gtgtto 
gt gtgt gtgtthe start of formal lectures - it‘s a great wake-up, but it‘s gone, and 
gt gtgt gtgtI‘m 
gt gtgt gtgtguessing it will be verbotten for QL2 candidates - period 
gt gtgt gtgt 
gt gtgt gtgt gt -----Original Message----- 
gt gtgt gtgt gt From: Mason Fraser [SMTP:maseroni@hotmail.com] 
gt gtgt gtgt gt Sent: Friday, December 29, 2000 11:14 AM 
gt gtgt gtgt gt To: army-list@cdnarmy.ca 
gt gtgt gtgt gt Subject: Re: Reserve PT 
gt gtgt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gtgt gt Okay let‘s look at the big picture here for a second. PT will always 
gt gtgt gtgtbe 
gt gtgt gtgta 
gt gtgt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gtgt gt part of the Army. However, in spite of its importance, it is only a 
gt gtgt gtgtvery 
gt gtgt gtgt gt small part of your day as a soldier. It‘s not worth letting 40 
gt gtmintues 
gt gtgt gtgtto 
gt gtgt gtgt gt 1 
gt gtgt gtgt gt hour of your day that is spent doing PT on a course bring down the 
gt gtgt gtgtwhole 
gt gtgt gtgt gt day. It‘s important not to get pessimistic about PT, it‘s easy to 
gt gtsee 
gt gtgt gtgtthe 
gt gtgt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gtgt gt glass as "half-empty" and see being in the Army as having to get up 
gt gtand 
gt gtgt gtgt gt run 
gt gtgt gtgt gt every morning. You seriously have to see the glass as "half-full" 
gt gtand 
gt gtgt gtgt gt realize that that hour doing PT, is all you have to get through to do 
gt gtgt gtgtsome 
gt gtgt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gtgt gt pretty cool stuff for the rest of the day. 
gt gtgt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gtgt gt Let‘s face it, I sucked at PT... I could keep up, but it was because 
gt gtI 
gt gtgt gtgt gt kept 
gt gtgt gtgt gt my mind on what I wanted to do that made it go by fast. 
gt gtgt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gtgt gt Mason 
gt gtgt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgtgt_________________________________________________________________________ 
gt gtgt gtgt gt Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
gt gtgt gtgthttp://www.hotmail.com. 
gt gtgt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gtgt gt -------------------------------------------------------- 
gt gtgt gtgt gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gt gtgt gtgt gt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gt gtgt gtgt gt remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gt gtgt gtgt gt message body. 
gt gtgt gtgt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gt gtgt gtgtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gt gtgt gtgtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gt gtgt gtgtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gt gtgt gtgtmessage body. 
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt_________________________________________________________________________ 
gt gtgt gtGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com.  
gt gtgt gt 
gt gtgt gt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gt gtgt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gt gtgt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gt gtgt gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gt gtgt gtmessage body. 
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt _________________________________________________________________________ 
gt gtgt Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com.  
gt gtgt 
gt gtgt -------------------------------------------------------- 
gt gtgt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gt gtgt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gt gtgt remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gt gtgt message body. 
gt gtgt 
gt gt 
gt gt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gt gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gt gtmessage body. 
gt gt 
gt 
gt_________________________________________________________________ 
gtGet your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com  
gtBudweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older! 
gt 
gt 
gt 
gtDisclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part. 
gt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gtmessage body. 
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 31 Dec 2000 02:19:45 *
Wow,
   You guys do a lot of that stuff. 36 brigade does virtually none. I guess 
we are a little farther away though Nova Scotia.
>From: "Nick Butler" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Exercises
>Date: Sat, 30 Dec 2000 18:06:47 -0500
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 30 Dec 2000 18:06:47 -0500*
33 Brigade does a fair bit training at Fort Custer/Camp Greyling in Michigan, and as I understand 31 Brigade makes frequent trips to Ft. Drum in New York.
gtFrom: "Pte Sean" 
gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gtSubject: Re: Exercises
gtDate: 30 Dec 2000 21:41:40 -0000
gt
gt39 brigade goes to fort lewis in washington state to train against us army units
gt
gt
gt gt----- Original Message -----
gt gtFrom: "Peter deVries" 
gt gtTo: 
gt gtSent: Saturday, December 30, 2000 4:29 AM
gt gtSubject: Exercises
gt gt
gt gt
gt gtgt Does anyone know if it is common for the infantry battalions to do
gt gttraining
gt gtgt with Americans? I saw a sight where 1st battalion RCR was doing FIBUA with
gt gtgt the Marines the exercise was called Unified Spirit or something like that.
gt gtI
gt gtgt was just wondering if it is common practice to do such things. Also, does
gt gtgt 2RCR have a FIBUA training area?
gt gtgt Thanks,
gt gtgt Peter
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt
gt gtgt gtFrom: "Peter deVries" 
gt gtgt gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gt gtgt gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gt gtgt gtSubject: RE: Reserve PT
gt gtgt gtDate: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 23:12:35
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gtA lot of great advice here. But I think the main thing that instructors
gt gtgt gtwant
gt gtgt gtto see is drive. A soldier has to have motivation. If you give 100
gt gtpercent
gt gtgt gtof what YOU have during PT, things will go fine. People are judged by an
gt gtgt gtindividual standard when it comes to PT. As long as they see you pushing
gt gtgt gtyourself, you‘ll be fine.
gt gtgt gtI think that somehow, someone will find time to do PT on QL2.
gt gtgt gtPeter
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gtgtFrom: Derrick Forsythe 
gt gtgt gtgtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gt gtgt gtgtTo: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
gt gtgt gtgtSubject: RE: Reserve PT
gt gtgt gtgtDate: Fri, 29 Dec 2000 12:25:41 -0700
gt gtgt gtgt
gt gtgt gtgtPT can be incorporated into any program by conducting the training prior
gt gtgt gtgtto
gt gtgt gtgtthe start of formal lectures - it‘s a great wake-up, but it‘s gone, and
gt gtgt gtgtI‘m
gt gtgt gtgtguessing it will be verbotten for QL2 candidates - period
gt gtgt gtgt
gt gtgt gtgt gt -----Original Message-----
gt gtgt gtgt gt From: Mason Fraser [SMTP:maseroni@hotmail.com]
gt gtgt gtgt gt Sent: Friday, December 29, 2000 11:14 AM
gt gtgt gtgt gt To: army-list@cdnarmy.ca
gt gtgt gtgt gt Subject: Re: Reserve PT
gt gtgt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gtgt gt Okay let‘s look at the big picture here for a second. PT will always
gt gtgt gtgtbe
gt gtgt gtgta
gt gtgt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gtgt gt part of the Army. However, in spite of its importance, it is only a
gt gtgt gtgtvery
gt gtgt gtgt gt small part of your day as a soldier. It‘s not worth letting 40
gt gtmintues
gt gtgt gtgtto
gt gtgt gtgt gt 1
gt gtgt gtgt gt hour of your day that is spent doing PT on a course bring down the
gt gtgt gtgtwhole
gt gtgt gtgt gt day. It‘s important not to get pessimistic about PT, it‘s easy to
gt gtsee
gt gtgt gtgtthe
gt gtgt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gtgt gt glass as "half-empty" and see being in the Army as having to get up
gt gtand
gt gtgt gtgt gt run
gt gtgt gtgt gt every morning. You seriously have to see the glass as "half-full"
gt gtand
gt gtgt gtgt gt realize that that hour doing PT, is all you have to get through to do
gt gtgt gtgtsome
gt gtgt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gtgt gt pretty cool stuff for the rest of the day.
gt gtgt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gtgt gt Let‘s face it, I sucked at PT... I could keep up, but it was because
gt gtI
gt gtgt gtgt gt kept
gt gtgt gtgt gt my mind on what I wanted to do that made it go by fast.
gt gtgt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gtgt gt Mason
gt gtgt gtgt gt
gt gtgt
gt gtgtgt_________________________________________________________________________
gt gtgt gtgt gt Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
gt gtgt gtgthttp://www.hotmail.com.
gt gtgt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gtgt gt --------------------------------------------------------
gt gtgt gtgt gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt gtgt gtgt gt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
gt gtgt gtgt gt remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
gt gtgt gtgt gt message body.
gt gtgt gtgt--------------------------------------------------------
gt gtgt gtgtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt gtgt gtgtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
gt gtgt gtgtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
gt gtgt gtgtmessage body.
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt_________________________________________________________________________
gt gtgt gtGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
gt gtgt gt
gt gtgt gt--------------------------------------------------------
gt gtgt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt gtgt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
gt gtgt gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
gt gtgt gtmessage body.
gt gtgt
gt gtgt _________________________________________________________________________
gt gtgt Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
gt gtgt
gt gtgt --------------------------------------------------------
gt gtgt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt gtgt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
gt gtgt remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
gt gtgt message body.
gt gtgt
gt gt
gt gt--------------------------------------------------------
gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
gt gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
gt gtmessage body.
gt gt
gt
gt_________________________________________________________________
gtGet your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
gtBudweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!
gt
gt
gt
gtDisclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
gtmessage body.
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 30 Dec 2000 21:53:07 EST*
Peter,
        Do you know which Batallion your going into yet?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 31 Dec 2000 03:39:27 *
Matt,
    When I had my interview, the recruiter asked me where I wanted to go, 
and I said 2RCR, he said he would recommend me for it. You never no though. 
It looks like I will be RCR anyway.
Peter
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Exercises
>Date: Sat, 30 Dec 2000 21:53:07 EST
>
>Peter,
>         Do you know which Batallion your going into yet?
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

